#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-18
<eeejay> howdy cr3, are you around?
<cr3> eeejay: yep, you're early
<eeejay> cr3, hah. i guess. is there a way to run checkbox-certification from the checkout dir?
<eeejay> cr3, it looks for config files in the system prefix
<cr3> eeejay: sudo PYTHONPATH=../../checkbox/trunk CHECKBOX_DATA=. CHECKBOX_SHARE=../../checkbox/trunk CHECKBOX_COMPATIBILITY_SHARE=../../checkbox-compatibility/trunk ./bin/checkbox-certification-cli
<eeejay> cr3, oh boys.. thanks
<cr3> eeejay: quite a bit of environment to setup but please let me know if you can think of a better way to make checkbox-certification aware of all it needs to know
<cr3> eeejay: of course, I'm assuming you can figure out the paths to checkbox and checkbox-compatibility :)
<eeejay> cr3, ah, so i need checkbox too... duh
<cr3> eeejay: not necessarilly but, if you're going to work from the trunk of checkbox-compatibility, I would recommend you also work from the trunk of checkbox :)
<eeejay> cr3, yeah. i figure the same. it had to be an ungodly hour wherever you are
<cr3> eeejay: they're all in heavy development and I'm more concerned with looking forward (in making the project awesome) than looking backward (in terms of compatibility), so that should give you an idea of my level of wrecklessness
<cr3> eeejay: yeah, at this crazy hour, you don't want to be asking me questions like what I'm wearing
<eeejay> cr3: i won't!
<cr3> eeejay: cool, so you're safe then. just thought you should know before it's too late :)
<eeejay> :)
<cr3> cheerio, I gots to go offline know. not sure when I'll be back, so see you around
<ara> good morning :)
<ara> thekorn: hello :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<thekorn> hi ara and davmor2
<ara> thekorn: hey, how are  you doing? I was wondering if you have had the time to merge your changes (buildout+file reorg) into trunk (in ubuntu-desktop-testing)
<thekorn> ara, I'm fine, thanks for asking. sorry, I somehow missed the fact that all other pending tasks are done
<thekorn> sorry for the delay
<ara> thekorn: no worries :)
<thekorn> I will have a look at it over lunch time today
<ara> thanks!
<thekorn> thank you for the reminder
<ara> thekorn: thanks to you for your efforts!
<davmor2> morning thekorn
<eeejay> howdy schwuk, are you around
<schwuk> eeejay: You still need me?
<eeejay> hey schwuk, i was wondering where the udt/checkbox integration you did go. is it in trunk?
<ara> eeejay: hey, do you think we could meet at UDS to try to merge and consolidate our pidgin test changes?
<eeejay> ara: yup
<ara> eeejay: cool :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-19
<ara> good morning all :)
<jpds> Morning.
<ara> jpds: morning
<ara> jcollado: buenas :)
<jcollado> ara: Hola
<jcollado> ara: ¿Maleta preparada?
<ara> jcollado: en ello estoy
<jpds> jcollado: Oh please don't remind me.
<jpds> Err, too late!
<eeejay> hi ara
<ara> hey eeejay
<eeejay> ara: at the all hands?
<ara> not yet, leaving at lunch time
<eeejay> ara: how patient would you be with me if i proposed further framework changes?
<ara> eeejay: hehehee
<eeejay> ara: ah, have fun
<ara> eeejay: thanks
<ara> eeejay: well, it is not my framework anymore, it is a gnome/ubuntu-desktop-testing community framework :-)
<eeejay> ara: i can't find dave's checkbox integration work. do you know where it is? is it still relevant?
<ara> ask the list :)
<ara> eeejay: mmm
<eeejay> ara: very diplomatic :)
<ara> eeejay: I will ping him at all hands about the integration
<eeejay> i almost talked to him yesterday, but i missed him
<eeejay> ara: in any case, since the framework changed a lot, it probably needs to be redone, it would be nice though to see how he did it
<ara> eeejay: yes, definitely
<eeejay> thekorn: hello?
<thekorn> hi eeejay
<eeejay> thekorn: hey, i just figured it out: your buildout branch is not merged yet...
<thekorn> eeejay, yes, ara already reminded me on this yesterday, I hoped to work on it yesterday, but I#m not done with it yet,
<thekorn> because of the recent huge changes
<eeejay> thekorn: just trying to figure out how to use udt from a different working directory
<thekorn> I hope to finish with it today
<thekorn> yes, this is easy when we use buildout
<thekorn> I hope I'm not blocking your work ;)
<eeejay> thekorn: ah cool. i have no idea what buildout is/does. but i just understood that it would help :_
<eeejay> thekorn: i don't know!
<eeejay> thekorn: does your branch solve the problem of finding suite files that are not under the current directory?
<thekorn> eeejay, yes `/boo/bar/ubuntu-test -a gedit` will work
<thekorn> or what do you mean
<eeejay> thekorn: yeah, where gedit is in '/another/random/dir'?
 * eeejay downloads thekorn's branch
<thekorn> eeejay, hmm, I'm not sure about it, I think the path to the suites is hardcoded,
<thekorn> but I might be wrong, dont't have the code here right now
<eeejay> thekorn: ah, ok. so i will add an environment variable
<thekorn> yes, this would be good
<eeejay> that was easy, one line..
<longcat> Is this the place to talk about issues running karmic (specifcally issues with .30-5
<davmor2> longcat: you might want to try #ubuntu+1
<longcat> ok thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-20
<ethan_> hi
<davmor2> Morning All
<davmor2> cgregan1: how's Spain Dude?
<cgregan1> davmor2: busy
<davmor2> Not as busy as next week by the sound of things :)
<cgregan1> davmor2: the sessions are really interesting....history of the Ubuntu installer now.
<davmor2> If Colin is doing the talk tell him I'm long distance heckling :D
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-21
<davmor2> Morning all :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-24
<scream> Where do I access the alpha for this http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/SmokeTesting
<scream> ?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-24
<ara> morning all!
 * ara -> lunch
<phillw> anyone got a date for the 1st spin of the meerkat alpha1 iso (the rc version / daily build)?
<hggdh> phillw: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<phillw> hggdh: i am quite familiar with that post, it's part of http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=385 and before that on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=377  It does not, however, say when the rc of a1 will be released. I started lucid with the rc of 10.04a1 and would like to do so for 10.10
<phillw> i have a the partition ready, just want to know when i can start testing :-D
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-25
<sbeattie> phillw: last I heard (earlier today) was that the installer wasn't ready, but that that daily iso spins would be coming soon.
<hggdh> phillw: ah, OK. I would expect first ISOs at about one week before alpha1 or so
<phillw> sbeattie: once the daily isos start playing, i will paly. as my kit is bog standards, i tend to do the "does the iso install' checks :-)
<sbeattie> phillw: excellent
<phillw> i think it was about beta1 on 10.04 when it finally could checksum the cd correctly ;-)
<phillw> have now learned how to do the md5 via command line on a cd
<roxy1> r
<ara> good morning all!
<elopio> good morning ara :)
<ara> morning elopio :)
<elopio> ara, are these the tests that should be automated? http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ara> elopio, yes, those are good candidates
<ara> elopio, but you can automate what you are interested in
<elopio> ara, I'll play around with some nautilus tests.
<ara> elopio, OK, I think that Jeff Lane (bladernr) is also working on Nautilus tests. You may want to coordinate with him
<elopio> ara, ok. I'll write him.
<ara> elopio, hi
<davmor2> morning fader_ how's life
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude... not bad.  You?
<davmor2> cr3: morning dude
<cr3> davmor2: top of the morning to you
<davmor2> fader_: not too bad
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-26
<ara> good morning all!
<elopio> good morning ara.
<elopio> I'm not able to launch nautilus tests :(
<ara> morning elopio
<elopio> I get the error: The frm*-FileBrowser window was not found.
<elopio> do you have any idea of what I'm missing?
<ara> let me see
<elopio> the script launches the nautilus screen, of course :). I can see it with the title "elopio - File Browser"
<ara> what about looking for frm*FileBrowser? sometimes, dashes are problematic
<elopio> ara, same result.
<elopio> I even tried *File*
<ara> elopio, let me try something. I'll get back to you
<elopio> ara, thanks.
<ara> elopio, did you receive my email about your gedit test?
<elopio> ara, hum, I don't think so.
<elopio> let me look for it.
<ara> I sent it yesterday
<ara> elopio, it is weird, the nautilus test works for me
<ara> can you try this: go to a python console
<ara> import ldtp
<ara> ldtp.guiexist("frm*-FileBrowser")
<ara> and check what it replies
<elopio> ara: >>> ldtp.guiexist("frm*-FileBrowser")
<elopio> 0
<ara> is the window open right now?
<ara> opened
<elopio> yes
<ara> have you checked that accercisser can see it?
<ara> do you have assistive technologies enabled?
<ara> what do you get if you do in a python console:
<elopio> ara, I have them enabled. I don't know what accercisser is, sorry :$
<ara> ldtp.getwindowlist()
<ara> accerciser is a a11y browser, you can install it by apt-get install accerciser
<elopio> ara: http://pastebin.org/282412
 * elopio installing accerciser
<elopio> ara, regarding the email, I didn't propose the merge to apply the suggestions. But then I thought it would be better to start a test from scratch.
<elopio> after this nautilus test I'll get back to gedit, update test case documentation and propose the merge.
<ara> elopio, ok, perfect
<ara> elopio, nautilus window does not appear in the window list, this is strange. it might mean that nautilus didn't start the a11y information. so, so weird,
<ara> if it does not show in the accerciser, you may want to restart the session and try again
<elopio> ara, nop. It's not shown by accerciser.
<elopio> I'll shut down the computer, go to sleep, and try again in the morning :)
<elopio> thanks a lot.
<ara> elopio, then, for some strange reason, it is not accessible
<ara> accerciser is a good tool to check those things
<ara> good night :)
<davmor2> fader_, cr3 morning dudes
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<ara> meeting reminder: join us at #ubuntu-meeting
<czajkowski> http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/ vote  for the world play day competition
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-27
<ara> mvo, one quick question on upgrades with cd
<ara> may I?
<mvo> hey ara
<mvo> sure
<mvo> sorry for the delay
<ara> mvo, no worries, just a quick question: you can't perform upgrades with a Live CD, can you?
<mvo> ara: that is normal (and unfortuante). only the alternative CD has debs and can do a upgrade
<mvo> ara: however for maverick its planned to have upgrade via install and preserve /home
<ara> mvo, nice!
<ara> mvo, OK, thanks!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-28
<ara> good morning!
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> (an hour later...)
<davmor2> ara: Hey don't worry I won't hold it against you honest
<ara> davmor2,  :)
<ara> morning pedro_
<pedro_> good morning ara
<primes2h> Good morning ara.
<primes2h> I moved old reports to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Lucid and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Karmic
<primes2h> and I updated the main page
<ara> primes2h, and the Reports?
<ara> primes2h, they look like they are still pointing to the same place
<primes2h> ara: reports are still in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Reports
<primes2h> because
<primes2h> I saw that several people tested Karmic and Lucid, putting both tables in the same report.
<primes2h> Is it worth to separate laptop report pages?
<ara> primes2h, I think so, it may become confusing in the future otherwise
<primes2h> ara: ok, so I'll split pages manually.
<ara> primes2h, you can rename /Reports to /Lucid/Reports and it will move the subpages if you choose to
<ara> then you can manually move only the karmic ones
<ara> most of the work will be done for you :)
<primes2h> ara: Sure, I also have to check each one about both releases reported in it. That's the reason why we need an automated tool ;-)
<ara> primes2h, did you contact the developer behind the hug-day tool?
<primes2h> ara: I'll do it later then I'll reply on ML.
<primes2h> ara: not yet
<primes2h> I have to do it.
<primes2h> asap, obviously.
<primes2h> brb
<primes2h> ara: thanks
<ara> primes2h, thanks to you
<moustafaC> ara, fader_, davmor2: Good morning
<davmor2> morning moustafa long tim now see
<moustafa> davmor2: Yeah, I got two jobs, so I found myself with less time
<davmor2> Yay congratulations
<moustafa> davmor2: Thanks
<moustafa> Although, from the looks of it, the Canonical job would have been more interestin/fun than one of my new jobs
<ara> morning moustafa
<moustafa> moning ara
<moustafa> bah, I'll try again in a year or so.  By then my Python chops would have improved
<davmor2> hello fader_ cr3
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude, what's up in the wonderful world of isd?
<davmor2> cr3: The sky the same as everywhere else ;)
<davmor2> cr3: releases galore at the minute so busy busy
<davmor2> cr3: how's the world of automation and certification?
<cr3> davmor2: same ol', same ol'
<moustafa> cr3: Hey dude!
<cr3> moustafa: ahoy, matey!
<moustafa> cr3: Yarrr!
<moustafa> cr3: This reminds me: I went to a show yesterday, and there were pirates, zombies and dead hookers
<moustafa> You would have loved it
<davmor2> cr3: you did take away moustafa's drugs when he finished right?
<moustafa> davmor2: Drugs?  Ha!
<cr3> davmor2: I'm his pusher, why would I take away my main source of revenue?
<davmor2> cr3: I thought that was fader_
<moustafa> davmor2: We call them "croissants"
<davmor2> moustafa: hahahah
<moustafa> fader_ is cr3's boss
<cr3> moustafa: I wish!
<moustafa> cr3: I meant he's the supplier, wich technically makes him your boss
<davmor2> cr3: Only so you had someone to blame,  just blame him anyway, everyone else does ;)
<cr3> moustafa: I'd feel more comfortable referring to fader as my macdaddy, but boss works too :)
<moustafa> cr3: Macdaddy sounds like "the father of apple", and we don't want that here
<cr3> macdaddy actually comes from "maquereau", a french expression to mean pimp. I don't know what that might say about mac users then :)
<moustafa> cr3: I found a company that's less organized than Canonical, and it's a billion-worth name
<moustafa> So, there's hope for Ubuntu :P
<davmor2> cr3: They pimp macs don't they
<moustafa> davmor2: Mac pimps pimp is to mac addicts.
<davmor2> moustafa: and design teams /me wonders off whistling nonchalantly
<moustafa> davmor2: I hope you're not targetting certain talented people working for a certain orange company that we love?
 * davmor2 looks at the sky and continues to whistle nonchalantly only louder
 * moustafa moustafa-lunch
<moustafa-lunch> see you later
<moustafa> that's some good whistling davmor2
<davmor2> moustafa: see so nonchalant I can keep it up all day
<moustafa> davmor2: Unless I use this here Sonic Screwdriver
<davmor2> no the tones would clash horribly
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-25
<hggdh> QA meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes
<Exio> e,e
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-26
<czajkowski> aloha
<jibel> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> jibel: ello
<czajkowski> anyone able to triage a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+bug/775001
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775001 in mobile-broadband-provider-info (Ubuntu) "Settings incorrect for Vodafone 'Top up and go' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> czajkowski, what importance would you set ?
<czajkowski> jibel: I dont know but just had someone poking me asking how to get it triaged and I thought to ask in here
<jibel> czajkowski, np, #ubuntu-bugs is a more appropriate channel for bug triage, but I'll triage it.
<czajkowski> jibel: thank you
<jibel> czajkowski, yw
<czajkowski> I didn't know
<czajkowski> know for future :)
<jibel> czajkowski, anyway, you'll always be welcome here if you want to help with testing. iso testing of Oneiric Alpha 1 is next week btw :-)
<czajkowski> jibel: I'm still having issues with natty so I may wait :)
<xdatap1> jibel, morning
<czajkowski> xdatap1: Aloha
<xdatap1> czajkowski, hey laura! :)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> long time no see hope you're keeping well!
<jibel> Hey xdatap1 , how are you ?
<xdatap1> jibel, i'm fine thanks
<elopio> pedro_: hello.
<elopio> pedro_: do you have some free time to talk in private?
<pedro_> elopio, hola, yes i do
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-27
<phurl> hi all,
<moed> hi buddies
<moed> I have toshiba portege T210
<moed> installation is okay. but after I logged in, the GUI is freezed
<moed> how can I resolve this issue? Thanks
<moed> I use ubuntu 11.04
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-29
<sagaci> hi, I'd like to get involved with that Ubuntu Friendly programme, testing my computer for Ubuntu compatibility. Where should I go to find out more?
<wcchandler> sagaci: look up testdrive.  It's a good starting point.
<sagaci> that uses something like rsync to retrieve daily isos so it's not a huge 700MiB download each time, right?
<sagaci> bandwidth is somewhat of a constraint unfortunately
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-21
<tester> hello! I just finished testing my laptop (audio doesn't work)
<tester> finished about a week ago actually
<tester> but I don't see my laptop on friendly.ubuntu.com yet. Is there a long delay before it gets there?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-23
 * balloons loves daylight savings; makes scheduling so easy :-0
<astraljava> Heheh. :)
<astraljava> balloons: I cannot participate in today's meeting, but then I don't have anything to report either. I'll read the minutes afterwards.
<balloons> ahh.. plans still falling in place astraljava ?
<astraljava> balloons: Yeah, things are progressing quite nicely, thanks. Just am in a training today, so can't get too distracted. :)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-24
<balloons> akgraner is doing a livestreamed interview with me this morning.. should you wish to have some background noise.. and I do mean noise.. should be starting sometime in the next hour http://www.youtube.com/user/AmberGraner and https://plus.google.com/u/0/100254004947968890609/posts
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-25
<GridCube> lol
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-26
<wsfulton> Hello. In this interview http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mark-Shuttleworth-Interview-for-Ubuntu-12-10-270687.shtml Mark Shuttleworth mentioned helping upstream developers with QA. It wasn't clear to me exactly what this was. My question is where to find more information on this. I'm particularly interested to know if this includes access to servers providing a continuous integration environment for packages shipped on Ubuntu.
